# How thick should the ice be?



## JCL (Jan 30, 2008)

We have been asked to drive 4" x 16' steel pipe so a guy can build a dock. The ice is 14" thick where we have to place the pipes. Is that a safe thickness to drive, support and work off of? We would be a max. of 80' off shore and the water depth at 80' would be 5 1/2'. I drilled a few holes where the posts are being placed, the first 14" is clear ice, then 2" of slush ice and then another 2" of packed snow. I did some research on governent web sites and the closet I got to an answer was that 41cm (16") of ice will support a slowly moving 9-ton track machine. The web site also indicated that 102cm (40") of ice is required to land a 13-ton aircraft. What are your opinions other then "I am crazy"?


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

In a 5 and a half foot deep pond, it would take 5 and a half foot of ice before I put my machines on it. I don't think the insurance company would think that was a very smart move.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

On a more serious note. You need to take into consideration that your machine moving around, assuming you are using heavy equipment, by driving the pole in the bottom is putting more stress on the ice than just the weight of the machine. The footprint of the machine will also be important. Obviously, the more you can spread your weight around, the less its going to take to support.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

A series of holes combined with vibration could result in a 'postage stamp' effect.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

This is as common as Snowmobiling.


http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/safety/ice/index.html

http://www.almanac.com/outdoors/safeice.php

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/safetytips/icethickness/tabid/2884/Default.aspx

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_119/CHAP5_3-1_e.asp


You WILL need chains on ALL four wheels if you wish to move about.

http://www.tirechain.com/SkidSteerMenu.htm

http://www.tirechain.com/DIAMONDSTYLECARCHAINS.htm


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

If you do it, do it very soon.

14" of clear ice will support a lot of load.

With the high angle of the sun, the clear ice could become black, honeycombed ice. - Then you would be looking to rent a barge to get to the site.

What kind of equipment do you think you need to drive a 4" pipe. Maybe your equipment is overkill for such a common job.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

If you're doing it close to where you live, you'd better do it soon. That ice won't be 14" thick for long.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

I am no engineer, but I have taken enough strength of materials classes to know that the Ice may support you driving out there for a few seconds but not if you are transferring dynamic loads in a sustained position on the Ice. Hence, you will be a new hotel for the bullheads.


----------



## BeetsZ71 (Nov 16, 2006)

Go and rent the series Ice Road Truckers that was on the History Channel. In upper regions of Canada they transport 50 ton loads across frozen ice 40 inches thick plus the weight of the truck and trailer. The ice is constantly cracking as they drive over it though. 600 truckers transport 10,000 plus loads this way in only 60-70 days during the ice season when the ice is thick enough.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

BeetsZ71 said:


> Go and rent the series Ice Road Truckers that was on the History Channel. In upper regions of Canada they transport 50 ton loads across frozen ice 40 inches thick plus the weight of the truck and trailer. The ice is constantly cracking as they drive over it though. 600 truckers transport 10,000 plus loads this way in only 60-70 days during the ice season when the ice is thick enough.


But if you watch it, they say they cannot stay stationary on the ice for a long period of time because the vibration from the engines will weaken the ice.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

dustbal said it right, the shows states over and over that if they move at a constant speed over the ice everything is fine, if they go to fast or to slow then there is a huge chance of the ice cracking. i know from off roading a f-150 will break through 6-8 inches of ice over about a foot of water or better yet 5 inches of ice over 3 feet of water..woops


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.wikihow.com/Know-When-Ice-is-Safe


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not worth the risk in my book, rent a barge if need be and do it in the warmer weather. Like everyone has said the ice is too thin, it is getting warmer, you cannot remain stationary and the "postage stamp" effect is a very real danger. A fello went through the ice here several years ago with his new truck, sledbed and two snowmobiles. He was fined $1k a peice per day for the truck, each sled and the trailer. He was in about 12' of water, 6" of ice and probably 150' from shore. He had to pay divers to hook a cable to his truck, all the ice was cut and removed to the shore and the truck was winched by a tow truck to shore. The truck and trailer were totalled from water damage and they was dragged over all the rocks coming in to shore. The sleds were ok after some cleaning/thawing. No idea what it cost him total but it wasnt cheap.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> ........ He was in about 12' of water, 6" of ice and probably 150' from shore...........


You get what you pay for or what you bargain for!!!!


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

*24 inches of ice*

Here is what 24" of ice supports in 4 feet of water.... sometimes.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow, that suck!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

MBS said:


> Here is what 24" of ice supports in 4 feet of water.... sometimes.


Snowplow? Bass boat? Guess that guys hates decisions like that as much as I do. 

"Its a snowplow and a bass boat!"... well, a crappie condo now.


----------

